# Ebay: Aufräumen...



## Markus (24 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal meine Auktionen:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZsps-forum_de

Wird noch mehr - wir räumen auf...


----------



## Kai (24 Mai 2008)

> CPU ist gebraucht, aber funktionsfähig!
> 
> Auf dem gehäuse sind leichte Rückstände einer Beschriftung, die lassen sich aber leicht entfernen.
> 
> ...


 
http://cgi.ebay.de/SPS-Siemens-SIMA...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Verkaufst Du die Teile privat oder als Firma?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (24 Mai 2008)

Siehe dazu auch die folgende FAQ der Wettbewerbszentrale:



> *Was muss ich bei Auktionen im Internet beachten?*
> 
> Achtung: Seit dem 01.04.2008 gelten neue Musterbelehrungen zum Widerrufs- bzw. Rücktrittsrecht im Fernabsatzhandel. Zu den Folgen der neuen Belehrungen vgl. Frage 6a. Zu den Auswirkungen der umstrittenen Entscheidungen des Landgerichts Halle, des Kammergerichts Berlin und des Oberlandesgerichts Hamburg vgl. Frage 6b.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/branchen/ecommerce/faq/4/

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (24 Mai 2008)

meine leider mal wieder "zu ehrlich" gemeinten ausführungen über die rechtssprechung in diesem drecks... ähhhh deutschland habe ich entfernt und nachdem ich mit meinem atemübungen fertig war auf anraten von kai ALLE (!! ich bin so doof !!!... ALLE - ich dreh durch...) Auktionen geändert...

jetzt mache ich nochmal atemübungen und dann kann ich raus...


----------



## nade (24 Mai 2008)

Servus Markus. erstmal hast gemerkt das irgentwie die Sicherheit des Forums durch Fremdspamer wieder etwas umgangen wurde?
Und das andere ist, hast in dem BEstand auch irgentwelche CP´s oder "kleine OP´s für die 300er Serie?


----------



## Markus (24 Mai 2008)

habe fast alle cps da, aber die verkaufe ich nicht unter preis - brauche ich zum basteln...

op7 liegen auch noch welche rum, aber die bleiben als ersatzteil --> werden auch nicht verschenkt...


----------



## nade (24 Mai 2008)

Ruhisch Brauner, von verschenken war nicht die Rede.
Geschenkt wäre zwar ein feiner Zug, aber es war nur eine Frage. Je nach Preis hätte ich ihn für auch nur rumzubasteln nicht bezahlt, aber für Nichts hätte ich sie auch nie gewollt. Wuhhhsahhhhh


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Mai 2008)

Was ist denn bei der SLC500 für eine CPU drin? 5/0x?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo Markus,

*Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MwSt. ist möglich!*

würde ich weglassen, da nach meinem Verständnis

1. es ein Indiz für einen gewerblichen Verkauf ist 
2. genauso die Formulierung "Lager"
3. der Auktionspreis die MwSt. enthält :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2008)

jetzt wird nix mehr geändert, erweitert oder weggelassen! BASTA!

ich denke ich kann mich bei eventuellen dummen fragen dann schon klar genug ausdrücken... bitte keine weiteren (wenn auch gut gemeinte) vorschläge bezüglcih dieser mäusemelkerei - das nervt mich tierisch!


----------



## maxi (26 Mai 2008)

Yaah 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPS-Siemens-SIMA...ryZ78703QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



---

An den 315 habe ich Interesse, mal kucken wie teuer die werden.
Sind die Optisch schon sehr runter?

Grüsse


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (7 Juni 2008)

<<< mal wieder zu spät ist, denn es werden grade keine Teile mehr angeboten. Kommen wieder neue bei ebay rein????


----------

